# July Fourth Beef Demand Key



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This economist says that the July Fourth beef demand could go a long way in helping the summer demand figures.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/beef_economist_says_beef_demand_this_summer_is_key/


----------

